# I Don't Know What Is Wrong With Me?!



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with so many that this has been a very difficult year. So much has happened--sickness, death, loss. Just too much in my own family and in the families of of my friends on SM. 
I have always dreaded the start of the New Year because all I could focus on was "Who will I lose this year"? 
I have been so pre-occupied this week with the terrible loss of precious little Lisa and I have realized just how terrified I am of losing one of my precious furbabies. I knew I was afraid, but I didn't realize how bad till this week. I am so bad, that when I leave in the morning--after I have locked and dead-bolted all the doors-- I lay my hand on the side of the house and ask God to keep my home safe so my babies will be safe. I have even backed out of the driveway and come back just to make sure everything is locked up tight. I don't care about the house. What I care about are the precious little lives that are in the house.
I am so afraid of taking them to the groomers. They know that I am THE CRAZY Puppy Mommie. I tell them that under NO circumstances are my babies to be outside. I told them that they could take them outside ONLY if the building is on fire and then they are to carry them out and not put them down. The business is located on a busy road--as most businesses are- and I live in fear till I pick them up and get them home. 
There are so many things that I have been thinking about this week--some of the crazy things that I do to--in my mind--keep my babies safe. Like keeping my bed so close to the window that I can open it with one hand while I gather the bedspread up corner to corner with all 3 of my babies in it, and get out in the case of fire.
I also will not take them to anyone's house. I am afraid that they will find something on the floor--gum, chocolate--and I will not catch them before they swallow it. 
If anyone has a big dog, I won't be there. I'm afraid it will jump on my baby and hurt it before I can re-act.
I think I am a lost cause. I realize that I am depriving my babies of social interaction and making myself crazy in the process. But, my babies are SO important to my very existence, I don't know that I could even survive if I lost one. I guess that sounds melodramatic but that's how I really feel. 
If I hear one more person say, "It's just a dog", I think I will scream. They are not just dogs. My babies are just that--my babies, my children and my life. I would die for them--and I think I would without them.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am sometimes more fearful for Jodi than at other times, like I was earlier this spring, I avoided walking around the block because a family with 2 big dogs moved in (4 ft. chain link enclosed back yard) and their barking is very loud, so I feared that they would get out as I am walking by. Meanwhile many other neighbors with their small dogs where still out, seemingly not too bothered by that barking at all. Anyhow that's one example...but now I do walk by there, but since then I've gotten to know the owner, and I like her. She rescued one of the dogs and generally I have a good feeling about her, and my friend has walked by there more than me and got a good/better vibe about walking there, so I trust her opinion. But I still keep my guard up. I don't want to miss out on walking because of fearing too much for safety, I'm just cautious. I've since learned that some of those women with their little dogs are a little wary like me, but cautious.

If you really are not comfortable with the groomers, maybe you should find another situation or groomer that works better for you. If you trust them that's ok, they know your rules and I'm sure that they are used to other customers that feel the same way.

I wouldn't go to a house with a big dog either, yes some people do because they know the situation, the dogs get along....but my dog doesn't get along with big dogs and I don't want to be constantly supervising , it wouldn't be an enjoyable visit...with small dogs they can play etc, less concern for problems. I think it is great when a small dog and big dog hang out and get along....but mine doesn't and unless I take the time to train him better, it won't happen. And of course you still don't know the other dog, it's not yours. It terms of size difference and getting hurt...I compare it to a 3 year old and a 10 year old kid, they may get along but they play differently. 

Trust yourself too that you've done your best to keep them safe. Don't forget to relax and enjoy your pups without fear that may cloud all the good times you are having with them.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Awe. I totally relate! I hate leaving in the morning, I have this paranoia about the house burning down or something. (We live in a duplex) Or someone breaking in. Part of the reason I want a drop cam is so I can peek throughout the day and see how things are going. I usually double check to make sure I've turned the stove off-sometimes even drove back to the house to check.

I also double check to make sure I've locked the doors securely-and check the back door, and check the windows. I can completely freak myself out over it. I also say a little prayer on my way to work every day.

I do groom the boys because I am concerned about their treatment if I took them to a groomer.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I have been so pre-occupied this week with the terrible loss of precious little Lisa and I have realized just how terrified I am of losing one of my precious furbabies. I knew I was afraid, but I didn't realize how bad till this week. I am so bad, that when I leave in the morning--after I have locked and dead-bolted all the doors-- I lay my hand on the side of the house and ask God to keep my home safe so my babies will be safe. I have even backed out of the driveway and come back just to make sure everything is locked up tight. I don't care about the house. What I care about are the precious little lives that are in the house.
> I am so afraid of taking them to the groomers. They know that I am THE CRAZY Puppy Mommie. I tell them that under NO circumstances are my babies to be outside. I told them that they could take them outside ONLY if the building is on fire and then they are to carry them out and not put them down. The business is located on a busy road--as most businesses are- and I live in fear till I pick them up and get them home.
> There are so many things that I have been thinking about this week--some of the crazy things that I do to--in my mind--keep my babies safe. Like keeping my bed so close to the window that I can open it with one hand while I gather the bedspread up corner to corner with all 3 of my babies in it, and get out in the case of fire.
> I also will not take them to anyone's house. I am afraid that they will find something on the floor--gum, chocolate--and I will not catch them before they swallow it.
> ...


Abbey, I was the same way before Lisa died. I was SO paranoid. I kid you not, I even emailed the dog walker last week asking her not to walk Ozzie and Lisa anymore, to just take them out in our backyard, because I had seen a rottweiler/pit mix off leash on my street twice. I also asked her not to walk them at her house...  And look what happened. :smilie_tischkante: (this is literally how I feel: like bashing my head on a table)

I didn't anticipate this... I was more worried about big dog attacks or someone stealing them while we were at work. I was also really paranoid about coyotes too, just because of all the news stories, even though I never let them out unsupervised, ever. 

You just really never know... I am now afraid to take Ozzie to the groomer because of horror stories. It's so hard to know who to trust now..  My mom has been coming over to walk Ozzie, and I will start dropping him off in the morning some days too. I think I am going to switch to a mobile groomer who comes to our house so I can supervise...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG, I'm not the only one so paranoid all the time. This makes me feel so much better. I was starting to worry that maybe I was loosing my mind because I worry about Pipper so much. He is my whole world!:wub:. He has a small ulcer in his mouth that we are treating right now but I have myself all worried that it's something worse even though 2 different vets told me they are quite confident that it's nothing to worry about. Yup, after the one vet looked at it I asked her to bring in another one to get her opinion too all the while I'm desperately trying to hold back tears. I won't stop worrying until my follow up appointment in a week when hopefully they can then tell me it's gone.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Right after I lost Jerry (2 1/2 years ago), I wanted to take the fluffs with me everywhere. It was the only way I thought they would be safe and I wouldn't loose them. I know I was really crazy then -- but -- I just couldn't bear not to have them with me. 

I'm better now and more normal about them -- but I still hate to travel without them. I do think most of your SM friends can relate to your feelings -- and, NO, they're not just a dog.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been told by so many kids that I'm way to paranoid over Matilda, the thing is I was that way with them when they were younger. I always feel it just takes one time and they are gone forever.
My husband takes Matilda on a walk most days, before he leaves I always tell him to watch her close and not to let her around other dogs, as soon as he walks out the door I say a prayer for safety.
I think being on SM and hearing what has happened to other fluffs has made me much more aware. I think that's a good thing
I have thought about having a mobile groomer also


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Whew!!! It makes me feel better knowing that I'm not the on,y one!!! I won't walk mine in my neighborhood either. There are too many big dogs. I don't see any running lose, but a lot have those buried invisible fences. I hate them and don't trust them! A dog can bolt across them! I don't like how my groomer cuts my dogs hair, but I know she isn't mean to them. I've gone to her with my last dogs. I'm considering the mobile groomer also. 
I know that my fluffs won't last forever, but while they are in my care, I'll do my very best to feed them quality food, give them the best medical care that is available, and to keep them safe! I love all four of mine so much!! They make me happy!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Abby you just described what for ME is NORMAL! Yes, I am paranoid and maybe go a little overboard, but I've had great loss in my life and I NEED my babies to be healthy and safe.

I too have been so saddened by the losses of recent here on SM, but I am also uplifted by all the courage that has been exhibited by the mommy's of the recent babies that have gone to heaven. The tears have been flowing and my heart has been so sad, but the community here has risen above to wrap everyone in LOVE. Really been a blessing.

I am proud to be amongst others that love our babies all so much, beyond what words or actions could show. 

Hedy ...a very OCD, AR and Paranoid Maltese Mommy!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I think we are so paranoid because we hear each other's horror stories. Also let's face it it's like having a newborn running around & it does not take much to hurt them or poison them. My daughter is taking me to Portland for four days & all I can think of is the safety of my dog. I wanted to take him but decided not to because while @ Music Festival he'd have to be crated too long in our room. I do worry that my absentminded husband might accidentally leave him out. He is probably thinking I'm a nag as I remind him of certain things. But I've got to let go & trust him. Give me the strength.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Don't forget to relax and enjoy your pups without fear .....


I am having a problem relaxing...I always have to see them and make sure they are ok:smpullhair:







shellbeme said:


> I have this paranoia about someone breaking in.




Constatly on my mind....I am taking them with me everywhere, I just can't leave them at home thinking that someone may break in. I'm lucky that I work from home, so I don't have to worry leaving them all day by themselves.:blink:





pippersmom said:


> He is my whole world!


Same here





Lacie's Mom said:


> I just couldn't bear not to have them with me.


I can easily state that I HAVE SEPARATION ANXIETY:wacko1:




MalteseObsessed said:


> I NEED my babies to be healthy


I need my babies, my well being is being with them all the hours of the day. Yes, I am obsessed with them and constantly am thinking "how many more years do I have with them?"arty:










*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I won't walk mine in my neighborhood either. There are too many big dogs. I don't see any running lose, but a lot have those buried invisible fences. I hate them and don't trust them! A dog can bolt across them!


Your exactly right Debbie. We had a yellow lab, and we tried the buried fence and he would run right out of it. It will shock them when they are within 5 feet of it, but once they get past it, it stops shocking them. We even put up a hog wire fence where the electric fence was, but he still would push and chew on the fence, we could actually see his neck jumping, while he was pushing on the fence to make an opening. (and no it didn't hurt him badly, I shocked my self with his collar to test it every time we bathed him). We ended up having to rehome him. He was accepted into a local program for drug sniffing dogs. So I know he is well taken care of. No more big dogs for us. At least not while we are in this house.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am exactly like this as well. I am getting to the point of me wanting to tape my guys to my body! LOL!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. I feel a lot better knowing that I'm not alone in my fears for my furbabies. I have had dogs all my life, but I have NEVER loved or been loved by any other breed like I have by my Malts. They truly are special little ones and I am so blessed to have them in my life. I want to give them the best of everything and give them the life that they deserve. At least, if I am crazy, I'm not alone. That is one of the things that I love about SM. Puppy Mommies (and Daddies) don't care to admit to our fears and in doing that, we can always know that we are not alone.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

"just dogs" PLEASE! anyone that would say that, is the one who is NUTS. Believe me, you are not alone at all... I think because, first, our doggies are small and second, the connection we have with them, we feel so super protective of them. It's not odd by any means.


----------

